# Nissan AD Van Service Manual...



## JDMspec~AD (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey everyone...long time no chat...I recently bought a *2016 Nissan AD van/wagon* and am having a really hard time finding a *Service Manual* for it...
Does anyone know where I might get one?

Any help would be greatly appreciated! 😁

Kind Regards
David


----------



## bernvern (Jan 29, 2020)

try https://www.nissan.co.th/content/dam/Nissan/th/owners/OwnerManual


----------



## bernvern (Jan 29, 2020)

try Nissan - AD Wagon car owners user manual | 1998 - 2001 | Y11


----------



## JDMspec~AD (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks bernvern...unfortunately those sites don’t have the manuals for the 2016 AD van
Still looking...


----------



## Bern (Mar 7, 2020)

try Owner's Manuals


----------



## Berkley201 (Apr 22, 2020)

Try www.fixitmanuals.com


----------



## bernvern (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi i have just received a complete workshop manual CD from absolutedeals2you


----------



## OROBOD (Aug 18, 2020)

bernvern said:


> Hi i have just received a complete workshop manual CD from absolutedeals2you


 Hey. 

I am also in need of the same manual. But unable to find one at absolutedeals2you. Pls help out


----------



## JDMspec~AD (Apr 8, 2020)

I couldn't find one either but I realized that the 80 wagon is practically the same chassis as the Nissan note e 11.


----------



## rohanrickt (4 mo ago)

im trying to get some wire schematics for a Nissan Wingroad i want to install an OEM 
alarm system


----------

